# Jackson DK-7 COW Model



## zimbloth (May 11, 2006)

Features: 

The DK7 is a pretty straight-forward setup, but has great features where it counts. Mahogany makes up both the body and neck. The fretboard is slick ebony with no inlays (just how I like it). It has a single EMG 707 pickup in the bridge. Hard-Tail. Reverse headstock. Single volume knob, no tone (!). The only thing that could be better here, would be better tuners. The tuners are nice, but I like Sperzels/Schallers. But, for $699 for an instrument of this quality, there's no room for complaints. Also, this guitar is flat out sexy. The pictures online really don't do it justice, seeing it at angles is especially flattering, which the pics below should show somewhat (although my digicam blows). 

Rating:   

Sound: 

As many of you know, I've never been a big fan of EMG pickups. I've owned several guitars with 707s loaded, such as a Custom USA Schecter Sunset, a Custom KVK 7-String V, and an M307. In some it sounded nice, in others it sounded completely lifeless. This makes me think perhaps these are made inconsistently. Regardless, I got lucky with this one. The pickup actually sounds pretty damn cool. It has a very warm growly tone, with adequate bite. I still don't like how processed EMGs sound, or the dynamics, but it can be a fun change of pace. I don't know if I'd want this to be my only guitar, but it definitely sounds great and shreds - superb harmonics and roar. I like it. 

Rating:    

Playability:

This is where I was most surprised. Being an avid Ibanez/EBMM fan, I find most other 7-strings to have really fat necks (ESP and Schecter come to mind especially). The neck on the DK7 is no Ibanez, but it's definitely in the realm of comfort and speed. The fretwork is phenominal, and pulling off complex stuff is effortless. The frets seem to be quite large, making legato work even more effortless. The bottom line is, this guitar is fun to play. It was setup absolutely flawlessly by the tech at DrumCityGuitarLand, who tuned it to my specs (Bb tuning, 10-56 strings).

Rating     

Value:

At $699, to get a Japanese made guitar (from excellent luthiers, these aren't faceless Indonesians), with a real ebony fretboard, quality electronics/components, etc... you can't go wrong. The only "downside" is that it's a bolt-on, but that really isn't a negative at all, because the resonance and sustain of this guitar is phenominal, and the neck-joint isn't nearly as bad as it looks. I feel like this guitar is a superior value than the ESP SC-607 models, which cost upwards of $900 and have rosewood boards.

Rating:     

Overall::

I really love this guitar. If these pickups are your thing, you'll be in heaven. It looks, sounds, and plays great - and won't break the bank. The bad reviews this guitar got on Harmony-Central turned me off from this guitar for a long time, now I realize those guys were morons (they complained because the guitar was too light, as if that's a bad thing). Only having one pickup and all that isn't for everyone, but if you want a straight-forward metal axe to grind out pummeling riffs and blistering leads with, the DK7 delivers. 

Rating:


----------



## bostjan (May 11, 2006)

Great review! Now I want one even more dammit!  

I didn't know these were that cheap.


----------



## zimbloth (May 11, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Great review! Now I want one even more dammit!
> 
> I didn't know these were that cheap.



Yeah, most places list them at 729.99.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 11, 2006)

You'll keep this one... maybe a month.


----------



## zimbloth (May 11, 2006)

Maybe  I've wanted one of these for a REALLY long time though, and I don't think I could really even get a decent amount for it if I sold it.


----------



## noodles (May 16, 2006)

Great review. 

Adding a tone knob is an easy mod, since that thing has the same huge control cavity that my Stars does. This should give you a good idea of a comfortable place to locate the extra knob. With my guitar, the original was in a very Friedman-esque spot. So, I made it the tone, and added a push/pull for the new volume knob. The JB-7 sounds great tapped.

If you ever decided that you can't live with the EMG, but still love the guitar, you can get the pickup ring I used from Frets on the Net. Just drop Dave a line and ask for the 7-string EMG to passive conversion ring I used.


----------



## Mr. S (May 16, 2006)

those things look great, i think ive seen pictures of the guy playing a red version of that (possibly a V) and that was pretty damn sweet too... awesome review to


----------



## grimmchaos (May 16, 2006)

You could always get it routed for a neck pickup too if you were so inclined - Jackson's blank ebony boards are sexy though, I had one on an old Soloist that I regret selling now.


----------



## eaeolian (May 16, 2006)

aldog1330 said:


> You could always get it routed for a neck pickup too if you were so inclined - Jackson's blank ebony boards are sexy though, I had one on an old Soloist that I regret selling now.



If I pick one up, I'll probably do that, and strip and oil the back of the neck. Self-customization = cool.


----------



## angryman (May 16, 2006)

I really like the COW i tried to pick one up last september when i had a vacation in Orlando but could'nt get one shipped in time, just out of interest do you know how much the thru neck COW's are? With a bit of luck i'll be able to pick one up this september when I fly out to Orlando again.


----------



## noodles (May 16, 2006)

angryman said:


> Just out of interest do you know how much the thru neck COW's are?



About three grand from the Jackson Custom Shop.


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2006)

I don't really think it's really worth it anymore. I've always liked neck-thrus, and have owned dozens of them, but my recent adventures with Ibanez, Music Mans, a Custom Shop Schecter and this Jackson have made me realize its not really a big deal. If I was building a custom guitar would I have it neck-thru? Of course. But it's definitely not something I miss. I still get all the punch and sustain I ever got, and in the case of the Ibanez and MM the upper fret access is the same. Bottom line is, neck-thrus are of course cooler, but the neck-thru version of this DCGL charges for $4,000 is not worth it over $699 just because its neck-thru (yes it's made in the USA, but Japanese luthiers are no slouches).

As for the mods you speak of, thanks for the info about the pickup rings, I may do that at some point. I don't want a tone knob or neck pickup though. I like it the way it is, very cool and simple. I have my other guitars for neck pickups. This won't be my main axe or anything.

After another week or so of playing this, I'd like to add that this guitar balances very well. Not quite as well as the Ibanez or Petrucci, but close. Also the little contours that are hard to see in pics because it's all black are very sexy looking and add to its playability. I also really dig the headstock. I've NEVER been a fan of reverse headstocks but now my tune has definitely changed.

And for hell of it, here's a pic when the flash failed to go off. Looks kinda cool anyways:


----------



## eaeolian (May 16, 2006)

Actually, the one at DCGL is $3100, last I asked.

Is there a difference? I guarantee it. Is it worth the price difference? Only the player can decide. The black COW is not as overpriced as it was originally - the prices I saw when it came out were about $100 higher - but the camo one's ridiculous. I wish they offered the red that his USA one is...


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, that "camo" is lame. Simple red like the one you said would rule the school. I've been wanting a 6 string of this guitar for a while myself. Luckily, it's cheap too so I should have it by mid next month. 

I wish that I could just make money and not have to pay rent, bills, and food.


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, the one at DCGL is $3100, last I asked.
> 
> Is there a difference? I guarantee it. Is it worth the price difference? Only the player can decide. The black COW is not as overpriced as it was originally - the prices I saw when it came out were about $100 higher - but the camo one's ridiculous. I wish they offered the red that his USA one is...



I've had USA Jacksons and played Custom Shop ones as well, there is not enough difference to justify $699 to $4100. I'm sorry that's just crazy. 










I'm sure that one is a bit nicer, but for $4099? Give me a break. They have the same exact specs, woods, everything. The only difference is one is bolt-on, and one has sperzels. Not even the biggest Custom Shop Jackson fan can say the difference in quality is worth that kind of discrepancy in price. I'm sure the USA handmade one is made a little better, but from having many handmade Customs and having this DK7, I can say for sure the difference is MINUTE.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 16, 2006)

$4099
$3100
I dont care! For a 1 hum, 1 vol., no inlay, solid colour = NEVER!

LTD could make that and sell it for $600. Then you'd have to get a fret job, but still make out like a bandit.

You know what? I just noticed that the carvings are a tad deeper on the USA. USA Price justified!


----------



## eaeolian (May 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> II'm sure that one is a bit nicer, but for $4099? Give me a break. They have the same exact specs, woods, everything. The only difference is one is bolt-on, and one has sperzels. Not even the biggest Custom Shop Jackson fan can say the difference in quality is worth that kind of discrepancy in price. I'm sure the USA handmade one is made a little better, but from having many handmade Customs and having this DK7, I can say for sure the difference is MINUTE.



I stand by what I said - it's up to the player to decide if the difference is worth it. I play a USA CS Jackson 7 every day, so my opinion is obviously different than yours.


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2006)

Nah it's pretty much the same. Anyways this isnt about whether you'd want one or not, it's just comparing two nearly identical guitars by two quality craftman... not a Custom Shop to Koreans or anything.



eaeolian said:


> I stand by what I said - it's up to the player to decide if the difference is worth it. I play a USA CS Jackson 7 every day, so my opinion is obviously different than yours.



No, your opinion is the same as mine. No one would take those two guitars, and buy the Custom Shop one, unless they were just so rich that it didn't matter. I understand often the USA CS ones are superior to even standard USA models, but *in this case* the quality is so similar, all the features basically identical, that no sane person would pay an extra $3300 just because it was a CS piece instead of made in Japan. You could just put on your own sperzels and save yourself $3200.

It's a moot point anyways, because for well below those prices you could have Jackson (or anyone else) build your own Cusom Shop anyways.


----------



## eaeolian (May 16, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> $4099
> $3100



For that price, you could order anything (within reason, abalone flames down the fretboard would make it more) you wanted from the Jackson CS, wait 18 months for it, and own a guitar you'd probably never sell - provided you knew yourself well enough to spec out exactly what you wanted. As true "custom" guitars go, that's really not bad, price-wise.

Someday, someone who's a big enough FF fan - or just wants a one-hum 7 string Soloist without the CS wait - will buy it.


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2006)

I already put the "unless someone's rich" disclaimer there. Unless money is of no consequence to someone, no one would buy those. It doesn't make sense. Thats why DCGL has had those for years and years. If they lower the price SIGNIFICANTLY, perhaps someone would buy it, but when you can get something almost identical for $699, it doesn't quite make a lot of sense.... especially when like you said, for half that money you could order your own custom with much better specs. Plus the guy overseeing the production of the higher end Japanese models is no slouch, theyre extremely well made, with superb attention to detail.


----------



## eaeolian (May 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> No, your opinion is the same as mine. No one would take those two guitars, and buy the Custom Shop one, unless they were just so rich that it didn't matter.



Or they just happened to want a one hum archtop 7 string USA Soloist and didn't want to wait on it. DCGL's price is a little high because COWs name is on it, but even ordering one you wouldn't get away for much less than the $3100 DCGL quoted me for it - and you'd have to wait 18 months for it.

My opinion is still different that yours - for those specs, I'd buy the USA one, even at that price, and I'm not rich. I just think there's a difference between a Japan-built Jackson aimed at the sub-$1000 market and a USA-built Jackson made for an endorser.


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2006)

I know there's a difference between endorsee CS guitars and Japanese models, we agree. In THIS CASE, with THESE TWO MODELS, the difference would be minute. It's not like comparing an ESP Horizon III Custom to an LTD H-100. These are both nearly identical. Japanese made guitars are excellent. I've played several endorsee Ibanez guitars, and they certainly are nicer, but he got them for free. It was a stock RGA321 model ($1499) to a RGA Custom 321-like model. It looked exactly the same, the CS one was clearly a bit nicer, but the difference once again - was minute. I'm sure if he had to pay for them, and the difference was $3000, it would be an obvious choice.

I love USA made guitars, especially Custom Shop ones, like I said I've had many, but I think there comes a time when snobbery goes a little overboard. The DK7 is damn nice. It shreds, sounds great, has excellent fretwork and electronics (tho I'm not an EMG fan, both have these). The bolt-on neck doesn't hinder any tone or sustain. Sure it would have a somewhat different character if it were neck-thru, especially in the mid-range, but come on we're talking $699 to $3100-4100.

I'm sorry if I'm sounding like a putz, I just can't imagine it being worth it to anybody barring having a ton of cash to blow.


----------



## eaeolian (May 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I love USA made guitars, especially Custom Shop ones, like I said I've had many, but I think there comes a time when snobbery goes a little overboard. The DK7 is damn nice. It shreds, sounds great, has excellent fretwork and electronics (tho I'm not an EMG fan, both have these). The bolt-on neck doesn't hinder any tone or sustain. Sure it would have a somewhat different character if it were neck-thru, especially in the mid-range, but come on we're talking $699 to $3100-4100.



I don't frown on it - it's a quality guitar, especially for it's price range. However, there's definitely a difference between it and a USA Soloist 7 - all three guys here that have played mine (and COWs, and Dave's Jackson Stars Soloist) are in agreement on that. It's up to the person if the price difference is worth it. Will I personally buy a COW7 for a backup - probably, at some point, for what I'd get it for it's almost stupid not to. If I were looking for a main guitar with those specs, though, I'd probably buy the USA and pay a little more to save the 18 month wait. It's not snobbery, I just see a difference in the instruments.


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2006)

Fair enough, and in 99% of cases I'd agree, I would want the CS one too... like I said I just think since theyre so similar, I'd rather have an extra $3000 grand left over and have basically the same thing. Especially when for those prices you could just get something way nicer.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 16, 2006)

Or at least more "done out" is all I'm sayin. Like eaeolian said, I could order what I want and wait for it. To be really fair though, I have never replaced the good vibes from a guitar that came from my RR1. That guitars sound and playability set the bar. 

The most I would pay for a new USA COW would be $1800. When you start getting to $2300, I'd get a Parker Fly Mojo.


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2006)

I basically agree there. Considering its just so straight forward, $1800 is about right.


----------



## eaeolian (May 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I basically agree there. Considering its just so straight forward, $1800 is about right.



I agree there, too - if they made it as a production model, it's be about that price. However, Jackson doesn't think there's a market for $1800 7 strings that don't have Steve Vai's name on them...


----------



## grimmchaos (May 17, 2006)

Even better would be a regular Soloist model, but as a 7 string - Floyd and all....I can't see how that wouldn't sell good. At this point in time it is hard to find ANY new USA Jacksons anywhere - even for a Select Series - without waiting 4 or 5 months, unless it is an odd color or you catch a shipment that just came in.


----------



## eaeolian (May 17, 2006)

aldog1330 said:


> Even better would be a regular Soloist model, but as a 7 string - Floyd and all....I can't see how that wouldn't sell good. At this point in time it is hard to find ANY new USA Jacksons anywhere - even for a Select Series - without waiting 4 or 5 months, unless it is an odd color or you catch a shipment that just came in.



Yeah, the popularity is up, so they're behind. I can't imagine that Jackson would sell 100 Soloist 7s at those specs for 1900-2K list. I'd buy one, and I already own one.


----------



## zimbloth (May 17, 2006)

USA Jacksons really just cost way too much. I know the demand is high so they can charge whatever they want, but you see MusiciansFriend selling regular ol' RR1s for more than custom shop prices. I think ESP's prices are more reasonable for their standard series (1300-1500).


----------



## eaeolian (May 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> USA Jacksons really just cost way too much. I know the demand is high so they can charge whatever they want, but you see MusiciansFriend selling regular ol' RR1s for more than custom shop prices. I think ESP's prices are more reasonable for their standard series (1300-1500).



Eh, I like the ESPs - and the MF prices on those are 15-17 - but I'd personally drop the $200 more. Other dealers will usually sell the USA Jacksons for less, too - they just have to honor Fender's MAP policy when they advertise them.


----------



## noodles (May 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> USA Jacksons really just cost way too much. I know the demand is high so they can charge whatever they want, but you see MusiciansFriend selling regular ol' RR1s for more than custom shop prices. I think ESP's prices are more reasonable for their standard series (1300-1500).



What about Fender? An American Strat "Deluxe" costs $1200, and tha Deluxe in the name is getting you locking tuners, and a different nut and saddles. $1200 for a Strat. It's just a Strat! Gibson? A Les Paul Standard is $2300. A Custom is up to $3000! Don't even get me started on PRS. Jackson is probably one of the best USA guitars in terms of cost/features. Those RR1s you see for two grand are the MAP prices. You have to call to get the street price.

I don't know where you're shopping for ESP, but an Eclipse II is $1729 at Musician's Friend. $1579 gets you a Viper. That's the same territory as the "overpriced" Jacksons. Signature models throw you into the $2300+ range. If these are also MAP prices, it doesn't give any indication.

If you think the difference between that CS COW Soloist and the COW DK-7 are minute, then I don't believe that you have actually played a CS guitar. I've played a COW DK-7, and they're nice guitars. I've played Mike's CS Soloist, and it is one of the nicest guitars I have ever played. There is absolutely no comparison. Throw money out of the equation, and every single thing is much better. Leave out the easy upgrades (like the Spertzels) if you want, it really doesn't matter. The DK-7 has a stained board because they use a lower grade of ebony, and they don't want you to see chocolate brown streaks. Gibson has been using this trick for years. You can actually see tiny color variations in the CS fretboard, because they hand pick each piece of ebony, judging it by weight, grain, coloring, etc. As a matter of fact, every piece of wood is hand picked. When cost is no object, this is how you select wood for a guitar. The finish work puts that DK-7 to shame, right down to a much shinier clear coat.

How can you compare something that came off an assembly line to a guitar made by one or two guys in a small shop? Yes, it is much more expensive, but that is what happens when you step up from a Acura TL to a S-class Mercedes Benz.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 17, 2006)

Also note that ESP's Standard line is made in a different place than the Custom Shop now, so they're not "as high" as USA Jacksons, theoretically, anymore.


----------



## zimbloth (May 17, 2006)

No doubt, those are indeed overpriced as well. I agree with everything you said. I'm also fully aware of that they use higher grade woods and the like (brown steaks in ebony isn't necessarily a sign that it's a bad sample though). Like I've said I've had/played USA/CS Jacksons and many other brands as well. Everything you said is accurate. 

That being said, when you're talking about $699 vs $3000-4000, the differences you spoke of still doesn't quite justify it to me. When I sit down and actually just play the DK7, those thoughts about "well this isn't quite as prestine as the CS guitars I've owned over the years" just don't creep in. I just enjoy and love the guitar - because it sounds and plays great, and despite a less shiny coat or whatever, it still looks sweet.

The bottom line is you're talking about some the extra attention to detail the CS COW gets over the Japanese, and I fully agree.... but you said to "leave the money out of the equation" and "cost is no object", which defeats the whole purpose of my original comments. I said already that if money was of no consequence, the CS is hands down better. I just said the difference in cost is so great, and the Japanese model plays and sounds so well (and is well made), that it's not really worth it. Remember I'm talking merely about the prospsect of having to buy either the DK7 or CS DK7, nothing else, when things like money and value and logic ARE factors.

I know you guys are endorsers and lovers of Jackson guitars, I too share your love. I loved my CS Marty Friedman models and KV2s and all the other fine Jacksons I've been privilaged to own/play. We're really not in disagreement here on the principles. I'm fully aware of the benefits of a handmade guitar. I was merely talking about value and practicality. 

The DK7 is a guitar of quality that far exceeds its price tag. Considering how overpriced many production model Gibson, Fender, ESP, Jackson, BC Rich, Fernandes, etc are.... getting an all mahogany 7-string guitar with an ebony fretboard and "good" pickups, for $699, is a steal. If it cost $999-$1199 I still think it would be justified. So I feel like it's an exception value. I feel like the USA COW which is VERY SIMILAR is not worth an extra $3000, when for that money you could get a far better Custom piece anyways.


----------



## zimbloth (May 28, 2006)

I just took my DK7 to its first rehearsal (i usually bring my JP7 or Ibanez). I have to say I'm sort of surprised how well the EMG 707 hangs in the mix. The somewhat polished and "balanced" and clear sound they produce really sounded good combineed with my bandmates Mesa Recto/C7 Blackjack w/ Duncan SH5 which was more searing and intense.

I still vastly prefer DiMarzios and Duncans, but at least in this case with a Triaxis/2:90, the 707 isn't bad at all.

I love this guitar. I am really disappointed I waited so long until buying one of these. Plays like an utter dream.


----------



## bostjan (May 28, 2006)

Of course not, EMG's are nice pickups&#8230;even if they are not for everyone.


----------



## zimbloth (May 28, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Of course not, EMG's are nice pickups&#8230;even if they are not for everyone.



Yeah it's just I've had EMG 81/85/707s in a million other guitars before and haven't had good experiences. I have a feeling the Triaxis is a very forgiving amp.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 29, 2006)

I always say, if you love Chimaira's tone, the unforgiving brutally abrasive kind, the 81 will suit you perfectly, lol.


----------



## zimbloth (May 29, 2006)

Once again, it totally depends on the amp you're using. Not every amp _takes kindly_ to those pickups.

Now Skeeter, he ain't hurtin nobody.


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

Well, they sound great though my Mesa. They sound like brillo pads on your ears through my cousin's Crate, though, but sometimes you want the brillo pad to the ear sound. *shrug*


----------



## noodles (May 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I love this guitar. I am really disappointed I waited so long until buying one of these. Plays like an utter dream.



I love the Jackson neck profile and compound fretboard. My Stars Soloist plays the same way, and I actually had to raise the action on it. Not because it was freting out, but because it was so ridiculously low that I was slipping off string when doing bends.


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

Yeah it's a joy to play everytime I pick it up.


----------



## tehk (Jun 1, 2006)

> Now Skeeter, he ain't hurtin nobody.



Sexual harrassment, Panda.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 1, 2006)

tehk said:


> Sexual harrassment, Panda.



"Hey panda bear, we don't like your kind around here!" 

Well, I saw Fear Factory about a month ago, and Christian was using the japanese ones a lot. Maybe I missed it, but I think he was using the import ones exclusively. 

I would like to get my hands on one of those. I love ebony fretboards, I love EMG's, and the guitar looks very nice as well, so maybe in the future, maybe


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 1, 2006)

Shaman said:


> Well, I saw Fear Factory about a month ago, and Christian was using the japanese ones a lot. Maybe I missed it, but I think he was using the import ones exclusively.



For touring, yes. A little bird has told me that his sunburst Soloist 7 is still used for recording, though...


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 1, 2006)

He mas a million cool USA ones. I really like the silver burst one he has. I'm sure his Japanese ones sound almost as good if not as good... after all he uses EMGs. Sometimes I've found bolt-ons added snap actually helps those pickups sound better. The 707 i had in my neck-thru KXK sounded like garbage.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> He mas a million cool USA ones. I really like the silver burst one he has. I'm sure his Japanese ones sound almost as good if not as good... after all he uses EMGs. Sometimes I've found bolt-ons added snap actually helps those pickups sound better. The 707 i had in my neck-thru KXK sounded like garbage.


Dual 81s in an all-maple neck-through with a floyd rules...I think most people would find that bright but it's sinister.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 23, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You'll keep this one... maybe a month.



Still tickin' !


----------



## nyck (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey zim, how did you get along with the TOM bridge? I know you're used to the low profile type bridge, and that's what I really prefer. I'm really gasing for one of these atm..


----------



## bostjan (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal is with TOM bridges. I can intonate fender-style hardtails instantly, and the saddle height is super easy to adjust.

As far as TOM's being to high, I don't think that's a bad thing. If the action is low anthe bridge is flat, you just have extra room for picking. I never ever had a problem. I do think flat hardtails are just plain easier to get along with, though. I certainly wouldn't let a TOM bridge stop me from buying and awesome guitar, that's for sure.


----------



## nyck (Jul 4, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I don't see what the big deal is with TOM bridges. I can intonate fender-style hardtails instantly, and the saddle height is super easy to adjust.
> 
> As far as TOM's being to high, I don't think that's a bad thing. If the action is low anthe bridge is flat, you just have extra room for picking. I never ever had a problem. I do think flat hardtails are just plain easier to get along with, though. I certainly wouldn't let a TOM bridge stop me from buying and awesome guitar, that's for sure.


But everything is up at an angle! I pretty much have to change my entire picking style. I don't know, maybe I'm just being picky. I played the 6 string version and it was damn sweet although the action was horribly high(damn store setups)


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 5, 2006)

nyck said:


> Hey zim, how did you get along with the TOM bridge? I know you're used to the low profile type bridge, and that's what I really prefer. I'm really gasing for one of these atm..



Oh, I didn't see this, sorry.

The bridge is flawless man. It's perfectly comfortable. I have 10-59 strings in there, I pick very hard and it's very stable and comfortable. I routinely switch back and forth from my Ibanez w/ Lo Pros and the COW, and I never even notice a differently really. The COW plays like a dream. I seriously don't think you have anything to worry about. I didn't have to adjust my style at all going back and forth.


----------



## nyck (Jul 5, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Oh, I didn't see this, sorry.
> 
> The bridge is flawless man. It's perfectly comfortable. I have 10-59 strings in there, I pick very hard and it's very stable and comfortable. I routinely switch back and forth from my Ibanez w/ Lo Pros and the COW, and I never even notice a differently really. The COW plays like a dream. I seriously don't think you have anything to worry about. I didn't have to adjust my style at all going back and forth.


I obviously need to play more TOM bridges...


----------



## Stitch (Jul 6, 2006)

nyck said:


> I pretty much have to change my entire picking style. *I don't know, maybe I'm just being picky*


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
[/cheap laughs]


----------



## Brord (Jul 7, 2006)

Perhaps a dumb question but is this guitar a neck through or a bolt on?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 7, 2006)

Bolt on.


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 27, 2006)

zimbloth ... what's the neck feel like? does it feel sticky? i wish they didn't paint the bolt on neck (like why do that?), but you have me gasing for a cow now.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 28, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> zimbloth ... what's the neck feel like? does it feel sticky? i wish they didn't paint the bolt on neck (like why do that?), but you have me gasing for a cow now.



The neck is smooth as hell. It feels like it's unfinished honestly. Never sticky, fast and smooth, no resistance anywhere. It's perfect. The guitar plays flawlessly. If you get one, you'll be very happy  You could always play mine sometime if you're in the area.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 21, 2006)

noodles said:


> I love the Jackson neck profile and compound fretboard. My Stars Soloist plays the same way, and I actually had to raise the action on it. Not because it was freting out, but because it was so ridiculously low that I was slipping off string when doing bends.



so, let me scallop it!


----------



## Jerich (Aug 22, 2006)

did anyone see on Myspace.com there is a site dedicated to the COW model Jackson...I just think it is funny.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 22, 2006)

Jerich said:


> did anyone see on Myspace.com there is a site dedicated to the COW model Jackson...I just think it is funny.



Yeah, I actually added it because I thought it was hilarious - I think they might be going a little "too" viral with the marketing, y'know?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 22, 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=40321270


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2006)

"Win Your Own C.O.W. Signature Dinky Guitar!



Once the site hits 2500 friends, we will be running a contest to give away a C.O.W. Signature Dinky! Stay tuned for more details.. For now, help spread the word to other guitarists and help build the friends list! "

Now its over 1600 friends.. hope 2500 will be soon...


----------



## Ruan7321 (Sep 14, 2006)

I am really eyeballing this guitar. Looks awesome!

Doesn't the mahogany make it muddy though? Does Christian's Custom ones also come in mahogany? Their last album has a clear tone which isn't muddy at all.


----------



## Nipples (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool cool.

I think Im sold now. \m/


----------



## skinhead (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice guitar.

Here i can't buy it, i have to buy it on ebay...


----------



## Michael (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll have this guitar on Friday, I can't wait!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn You're Lucky


----------



## sakeido (Jan 2, 2007)

As much as I don't want to bump an old thread, what I have to say doesn't warrant a new one 

I fuckin love both my COWs - a 6 string in black and a 7 string in black ahahaha
They play amazing, the neck is beautiful, they have such a menacing sound, they are great - the COW7 IMO is the nicest 7 string you can get outside of a custom shop, becauase the LTD 7 strings are all pretty bad. Really, bad, actually. I haven't tried the ESP stephen carpenter 7s. And I don't appreciate the rosewood fretboards of the Schecters, the longer scale, or set necks. 

Unfortunately though, comparing the top end Japanese Jackson (SLSMG, the SL3 is equivalent just with a trem and HSS instead of dual EMGs) the COWs don't look so good. The neck thru SLSMG plays _even better_. Its like a total relevation every time I pick it up. It sounds not quite as mean though - it is mellower then the ultra-light COW6. It is definitely built much better and finished much nicer.

I really wish they made a SLS7MG ....


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 4, 2007)

Perhaps but it's hard to complain, as we both know the COW7 is an insane value. My bandmate owns mine now, and I love having it around. It's a joy to look at and hear on a constant basis.


----------



## ib7321 (Feb 3, 2007)

My first 7 sting was a dean flying v and it was just way too top heavy and hard to play standing up. Ive had my COW for about a year and its just incredible and extremely light. I wish Jackson would produce one of the COW models with a floyd rose like the silver and black one christian has.


----------



## Tombinator (Feb 4, 2007)

This is going to be my new axe. It just has about everything I'm looking for.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 27, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> "Win Your Own C.O.W. Signature Dinky Guitar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK PEOPLE 

the C.O.W. string guitar myspace account has like *2118* friends now... so only 382 to go... if you dont have the C.O.W. Signature Dinky as a friend on myspace add it now  - maybe you will win a C.O.W. guitar


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> OK PEOPLE
> 
> the C.O.W. string guitar myspace account has like *2118* friends now... so only 382 to go... if you dont have the C.O.W. Signature Dinky as a friend on myspace add it now  - maybe you will win a C.O.W. guitar



...but I don't _WANT_ a COW7 guitar.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 28, 2007)

Drew said:


> ...but I don't _WANT_ a COW7 guitar.



No prob... If you will win.. you can send me it..


----------



## Benzesp (Mar 5, 2007)

I have one now, Its bad ass! 707 is cool, diffrent than all of my other guitars but cool in it's own way. Cant wait to use it to record. 

Also this neck is big! I like it!


----------



## DeL07 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think this review really does cut it for me, price if interesting as hell here as it's actually cheaper than in the states!  

Now where's that summer job?


----------



## sakeido (Mar 19, 2007)

cheaper then it is in the states? It was $1350 from the local guitar store and $1050 even from Long and McQuade out here in Calgary, I got my first one from the states for $700 and the second one for $800...


----------



## DeL07 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm at 800$ CAD....


----------



## JayinDallas (Jun 22, 2007)

I just bought this guitar today, I'm so happy to get it in my hands. I actually found Desert Camo 7 used, in like perfect shape for $500 on guitarcenter.com. I'm having sent from minnesota to texas, i can't believe i got such a good deal on this guitar.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 22, 2007)

The camo looks even better in person. For some reasons the colors look all washed out in any photo I have ever seen.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 23, 2007)

i love my cow7.i have said before.this guitar feels like butter and plays very well.its everything I want in a guitar and blows my customs away.have a cow camo7 coming and waiting on word [here in aust] if i can get one in silver/mako.
excellent review btw.nothing i could add to it as you did a good job covering it.


----------



## JayinDallas (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone care to share what type and guage of strings they use on their COW?


----------



## nyck (Jun 24, 2007)

I used to used 10-52+66 tuned to drop A.
I wouldn't use light strings on it at all..it just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2007)

10-46+58 is what this guitar has been using since purchased. Plays flawless to us (I sold it to my bandmate).


----------



## JayinDallas (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah i ended up throwing some 11-48+58. They feel great. I totally love this guitar, it's really light which is a huge plus. The neck is just perfect for also. Funny thing is like the past few months my friend was always telling me to get a jackson but for a bit there i was gonna end up getting an ESP. Now i don't think i'll ever get an esp, i really like these jackson guitars.


----------



## klive_88 (Jul 3, 2007)

gigged my DK-7 for the first time the other day, and it was flawless,


----------



## amonb (Jul 24, 2007)

Just to show how crap guitar prices are here in Oz, to get a new COW (the Japanese one) without a case, approx $1500 US


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 24, 2007)

i paid 1100aust$ here in perth


----------



## amonb (Jul 25, 2007)

Dude that is awesome! Where in Perth?


----------



## Xykhron (Aug 15, 2007)

I use 0.13-0.56+0.64 to tune in G# (not dropped). This guitar is damn cool for this price, and sounds great with 707. I'd like to try 81/7 on this model, and also customize it painting like an ESP custom:







damn the poll values went wrong and don't know how to change them, sorry


----------



## theBeastmaster (Jun 30, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about this guitar now. I know Jackson plays very well in general. I'm just not a fan of the lack of flexibility in a single pickup, and all these 7 strings are coming in mahogany which is nice, but its such a dense wood to use in low tunings.


----------



## cronux (Mar 16, 2010)

just bought my COW 7 off a friend and I AM blown away...an awesome guitar


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 16, 2010)

i love the guitar that much i have 5


----------



## brujula (Apr 30, 2010)

is the best!


----------



## brujula (Apr 30, 2010)

is the best guitar forever!


----------

